# H not looking forward to Christmas day....



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

with his family....because this will be his first Christmas with all of his siblings since DD#2.

So since DD#2 back in April in which all of his siblings were told about what he had done he has not seen any of them...I think he is dreading it...can't say I blame him..not that anybody will say anything more the embarrassment of it all. But there is a big part of me that does not have much sympathy at all...


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

I think too H obviously wishes that I did not say anything about what he was doing to anybody..but you know he lost that right on DD#2 when for 6 months after DD#1 he continued to carry on his EA.


----------



## committedwife (Dec 12, 2011)

highwood said:


> with his family....because this will be his first Christmas with all of his siblings since DD#2.
> 
> So since DD#2 back in April in which all of his siblings were told about what he had done he has not seen any of them...I think he is dreading it...can't say I blame him..not that anybody will say anything more the embarrassment of it all. But there is a big part of me that does not have much sympathy at all...


Highwood, it's very charitable of you to have _any_ sympathy for him. He DID bring this on himself. 

I don't know the whole story of his family's reaction, but I think the worst part of this for your H may be the anticipation. I'll bet things will be fine after 5 minutes of being there.


----------



## highwood (Jan 12, 2012)

I think so too...

You are right I do not have much sympathy at all..he did bring this on himself. 

But I admit too that I am a little embarrassed myself...that everyone knows that H continued on with his EA after I found out...makes me feel like everyone is thinking..wow he must have had deep feelings for this AP as he could not stop contacting her...makes me feel real good as well in front of everyone!!!


----------



## strugglinghusband (Nov 9, 2011)

highwood said:


> I think so too...
> 
> You are right I do not have much sympathy at all..he did bring this on himself.
> 
> But I admit too that I am a little embarrassed myself...that everyone knows that H continued on with his EA after I found out...makes me feel like everyone is thinking..wow he must have had deep feelings for this AP as he could not stop contacting her...makes me feel real good as well in front of everyone!!!


HW, I would like to think they would be thinking, that... 
WOW.. she really does love this man, and is fighting so very hard for this marriage, I hope he see's this and realizes, what he could have lost, a woman of true strength and character...thats I would be thinking and theres nothing for you to be embarrassed about.


----------



## Lovingwife315 (Dec 10, 2012)

Hey My husband is the one who cheated and is moving out and I am leaving today for Pittsburgh to spend the weekend with his family, and he refuses to go! They didn't cheat on me......their grandchildren want to see them, hell they are on my side in this whole thing...............


----------

